# OxyElitePro liver failure!!!



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

29 cases of liver failure so far!!! My base is removing it now!

http://www.cnn.com/2013/10/09/health/oxyelite-pro-liver-damage/index.html

What do u all think!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 12, 2013)

I remember when I was active they tried to pull "C4" off the shelves for causing false positives on drug tests then later the military was wrong in accusing the company and the ban on base was dropped. Pre workouts, pills all these put stress on the liver and Im pretty sure most people dont cycle off these products, they just continue to take them regularly. Iv'e taken hydroxycut back when it had ephedra numerous times, oxy-elite numberous times and Im fine. Drinking/lifestyle choices are not brought to light in these cases, Im sure there is more here than we see.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

JOMO said:


> I remember when I was active they tried to pull "C4" off the shelves for causing false positives on drug tests then later the military was wrong in accusing the company and the ban on base was dropped. Pre workouts, pills all these put stress on the liver and Im pretty sure most people dont cycle off these products, they just continue to take them regularly. Iv'e taken hydroxycut back when it had ephedra numerous times, oxy-elite numberous times and Im fine. Drinking/lifestyle choices are not brought to light in these cases, Im sure there is more here than we see.



I hear ya man! People are dumb sometimes when it comes to supps a d such!


----------



## Spongy (Oct 12, 2013)

Is this with or without dmaa?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Is this with or without dmaa?



I believe its the newer stuff... Could be wrong? Its in hawaii... Who knows what kind they got?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 12, 2013)

Article makes it sound like there was no dmaa involved


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Article makes it sound like there was no dmaa involved



Ueah thats what i got from it as well... Just not 100% sure


----------



## Spongy (Oct 12, 2013)

Should've just stuck with dmaa!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Should've just stuck with dmaa!



Why? So their hearts could take a dump at the same time haha!


----------



## Spongy (Oct 12, 2013)

J20 said:


> Why? So their hearts could take a dump at the same time haha!



Correct.  That way they wouldn't have to deal with liver transplants.  They'd just be...  dead.


----------



## JackC4 (Oct 12, 2013)

Usp labs can't catch a break with this shit, my buddy was on the oxyelite with dmaa for a whole year.
He actually got addicted to it, dropped almost 50 lbs. 

I agree if these products were used responsibly the number of issues would be way down.
Welcome to America


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Correct.  That way they wouldn't have to deal with liver transplants.  They'd just be...  dead.



Haha awesome! And yay! We have a thanks button now!


----------



## Rfagazzi (Oct 12, 2013)

A good friend of mine eats that stuff like candy. I'll show him the link. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## hulksmash (Oct 12, 2013)

If it has ECGC (from green tea), it will cause liver problems

Same thing happened to Hydroxycut

Copious amount of ECGC-hello liver failure!

Still the user's fault tho


----------



## Yaya (Oct 12, 2013)

Xenedrine was the best


----------



## j2048b (Oct 12, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> If it has ECGC (from green tea), it will cause liver problems
> 
> Same thing happened to Hydroxycut
> 
> ...



What is this based on? I, as well as tons of others have always been told to use green tea for fat loss... 1 gallon a day here most days...


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 12, 2013)

I have been taking the original formula of oxyelitepro and i am fine. And of course if you consume half a bottle, you will get missed up. 
Anything that actually works, will eventually get banned. Because there is allot of dummies out there will not follow the amount you
are suppose to take. Or drink tons of monster and rock star drinks with it.


----------



## grind4it (Oct 12, 2013)

Most of you know how I feel about the supplment industry for those of you who don't; stand back and observe the rant;

The shiit is fukkkking snake oil. It is untested (outside of pay service third party BS testing services) and completely unregulated. It is developed, packaged and sold by people who do not give a rats ass if it works, or for that matter if you will die from using thier products. These are chemicals that are bought from china for pennies by the metric ton and sold here for dollars an ounce.

Now I know a lot of you are saying "this can't be true; Cutler, Colemen and those other freaks use it"....to that I say; keep drinking your preworkout and taking you magic beans and tell me in 2, 5 or even 10 years if you look like them. I have a feeling you won't. There are no magic powders just like there are no magic AAS.

Just my two cents


----------



## luckyduck (Oct 12, 2013)

The only THREE gnc products i use is c4 preworkout and oxyellite original for appetite control and ON protein. Your right 97 percent of their products are made by
Obama, his ingredients are HOPE AND CHANGE!!!


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 12, 2013)

I used to buy all that kind of crap, then when $ got tight I found that a good protein supplement and some good old fashioned creatine is all you really need as far as OTC stuff. Well the creatine is more of a luxury. Hell half the time I just drink a shit ton of fat free milk post-workout. It has your protein and simple carbs (i.e. sugar) all in one. Works just as good. Throw that and some blueberries in a blender and you have one hell of a monster "shake".


----------



## Hotmess (Feb 25, 2014)

I figured out something was wrong when I went to buy it online and couldn't find it. I immediately said yep they pulled it. Since then I haven't bothered with anything else. I stopped taking my pre-workout (c4) and stick with my protein. Diet has been extremely effective for trimming my midsection which is the last place I seem to cut fat. Even more so than cardio. Combine the 2  diet and cardio and boom you have something way more effective than a pill and safer. A lil purple capsule twice a day don't have sh*t on eating fresh food and fasted cardio.


----------

